# Cold hunt



## AK HUNTER (Jan 9, 2011)

My buddy and I spent 3 days (260 miles) riding and looking for critters last weekend on the Denali Hwy. We stayed 2 nights at the Alpine Cr Lodge. Claude, Jennifer, Lil Bob, and Kyle were nice hosts and we enjoyed our stay.

We didn't cut any fresh wolf tracks, but followed some wolverine tracks for quite a ways in the high country. We saw 2 fox, one of which came home with us. A fun, but COLD trip.​


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

One big fox! How much do you think it weighed?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sounds like a great trip. How deep is the snow there?

Yeah he's a big dude ain't he!


----------



## AK HUNTER (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't say how big the fox was other than a tad smaller than my 97 lb wolf!

Some of the snow was a__ deep to a 7 ft Indian as my old Pap would say! A few inches in the wind blown areas to many (6?) feet in others. Enough to get stuck more than once.....


----------



## klutina (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like a fun trip. I spent many days up there during my 18 yrs in Copper Center. Followed a pack of wolves more than once but they always figured it out in that open country before I did. Got lots of fox, yotes, and caibou though. Sure is pretty around McClaren River summit. Thanks for the pics! P.S. Did ya see many ptarmigan? We used to get into groups of up to 200 birds over by Paxson. Klutina


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I posted on this one earlier but forgot to hit the button anyways congrats on the hunt and do miss some of the north country.


----------



## AK HUNTER (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks. We saw some smaller flocks of ptarmigan - up to 20 birds or so. It sure would have been fun to catch up with that wolverine or see some wolves - next time....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum klutina


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Great fox, sounds like a fun trip!


----------



## klutina (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks a bunch YD.........Klutina


----------

